# Cow Mom+ Partner having a calf TF



## Angeluru (May 28, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone would like to play the role of a cow mother while transforming my OC into their calf by nursing them in an RP session~

Only adults allowed. X3 preferably very descriptive and attentive roleplayer S.


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 13, 2017)

Well, maybe I hypnotise your character into drinking from me, which TFs them?


----------



## Angeluru (Jun 14, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> Well, maybe I hypnotise your character into drinking from me, which TFs them?



That doesn't sound terrible at all ouo

I'm curious, does this mean your interested in doing the roleplay?


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 14, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Angeluru (Jun 17, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> Yes



I'll PM you.


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 17, 2017)

Angel The Snow Wolf said:


> I'll PM you.


Got it.


----------



## Angeluru (Jun 17, 2017)

I sent it so whenever your wanting to check it out it's there.


----------

